# Taking A Rest



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

After the hard slog building _Amarna_, I have now gone back to my preferred scale of 32'=1" and the Norwegian barquentine _Barden_ is a theraputic project that I am enjoying very much. Not far off completion now.
Bob


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Very nice Bob.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks,
This one has been quite theraputic! After the jibs & foretopmast staysails have been set & rigged, I will complete by fitting & rigging the five square sails on the foremast.
Bob


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Bob, Nearly ready for the sea painter.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Well, today, she was fiddling around with the prepared sea, so I would think the painting of it is imminent(Jester). 
I have just set & rigged the foresail, so now only have the two topsails, t'gallant & royal to set & rig, so the ship should be completed tomorrow.
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Completed at last.
Bob


----------



## sydney heads (Oct 10, 2007)

Another excellent build Bob!
She is a lovely ship indeed!
Well done
Cheerrs John


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Gawd she's beautiful!


----------

